# Riddles



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought this could be fun, using the brain and all that jazz. I'll start, but mine's a bit easy...

_Until I am measured, I am not known. Yet how you miss me, When I have flown. _


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Time

I'll try and make one now if I can...

I stand alone but do not rest, I reach for those that water tests


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

```
It is greater than God and more evil than the devil. The poor have it, the rich need it and if you eat it you'll die. What is it?
```


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*nothing*

_I can travel the world whilst not moving from my corner... what am I?_


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

~Rozanne~ said:


> I stand alone but do not rest, I reach for those that water tests


You've stumped me...



Suz said:


> I can travel the world whilst not moving from my corner... what am I?


That's easy - its me browsing the internet at work


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

CECIL said:


> That's easy - its me browsing the internet at work


haha, nice try.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

*True Equation*

How can you make the following equation true by drawing only one straight line: 5+5+5=550

BB


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*Cross out the equal sign, therefore it is not equal to 550*

I bring you back to...

_I can travel the world whilst not moving from my corner... what am I?_


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Still thinking about yours suz but BB you can make the equation true by doing this.



> How can you make the following equation true by drawing only one straight line: 5+5+5=550


545+5=550

Jasmin.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

First you throw away the outside and then cook the inside. Then you eat the outside and throw away the inside.

What did you eat?

Jasmin.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

*Corn on the cob* 

Now back to suz's "I can travel the world whilst not moving from my corner... what am I?

Greg


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*Chicken* (chicken/egg type thing if I'm guessing right?)

A double answered riddle eh BB... nice one : )

_I can travel the world whilst not moving from my corner... what am I?_


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

> I can travel the world whilst not moving from my corner... what am I?


The precise centre of the inner core (Middle of earth); It turns in it's axis.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Good try Darren, but nope.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You are pretty close [one]


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

*Stamp*


```
No sooner spoken than broken. What would it be?
```


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Silence.

*Give me food, and I will live; give me water, and I will die. What am I?
*

3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*fire*

_It's winter now... here I shall thrive.
My roots, they reach up for the sky.
And summer now... so I shall pass.

So tell me; what am I?_


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

An old lady :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> An old lady :lol:


Foiled :shock:


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok this isnt so much of a riddle, but it will be fun to see if anyone can figure this out. Hopefully some people here remember algebra...

Proof that 1 = 2

assume a = b
assume a and b can be all real numbers.

a=b

then by algebra.....

we multiply both side by a

a^2=ab

subtract b^2 from both side

a^2 - b^2 = ab - b^2

factor

(a-b)(a+b)= b (a-b)

simplify

a+b=b

but a= b so...

b+b=b or 2b=b

dividing by b

2=1 or 1=2

Is this true or is thier a mistake??


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Did someone suggest drawing a line through the equals sign?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Me! Shazam.

My riddle was bypassed. I'm stepping back in line people...

_It's winter now... here I shall thrive. 
My roots, they reach up for the sky. 
And summer now... so I shall pass.

So tell me; what am I?_

Tsk.


----------



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

> It's winter now... here I shall thrive.
> My roots, they reach up for the sky.
> And summer now... so I shall pass.
> 
> So tell me; what am I?


*icycles??*

And if I'm right, an easy one...

What crawls in the morning on four legs, walks in the afternoon with two legs, and walks in the evening with three legs?


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

severed said:


> > It's winter now... here I shall thrive.
> > My roots, they reach up for the sky.
> > And summer now... so I shall pass.
> >
> ...


A human.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

old person using a cane = 3 legs :roll: gosh


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You were right severed, icicles.

And the human one; baby crawls on 4, person walks on 2, old person 3 with cane (sketchy but it can pass :lol: )

Who got that one?... obsessivebrandon... you're up! : )


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

The math riddle one, the part where there is a simplification, there is a division by a-b, if we have assumed a=b then a-b equals zero, with me? If a-b equals zero we cannot divide by a-b, a number divided by zero is umm whats that fucking word.... undefined. Therefore 1 does not equal 2.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

What kinda reply did you expect from a male? *Thumbs up at Mr. Zombie* "Winner" :wink: :lol:



Layla said:


> old person using a cane = 3 legs :roll: gosh


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

It instills fear in those looking in its eye, will sing if to its master you lie, if you rub its belly it will be sure to spit out its insides

What is It?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Darren's Banana? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> will sing if to its master you lie


It does sound pretty rude.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

I do like da belly rub  :mrgreen:



Im still the same person said:


> Darren's Banana? :mrgreen:


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I made this one up, so i dont know if you guys will get it. The first part should give it away though. Looking into what "EYE" would scare the shit out of you. Im waitng for the perverted reply to this....


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

grenade launcher?

..maybe not. the second part won't fit.. hmm


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> I made this one up, so i dont know if you guys will get it. The first part should give it away though. Looking into what "EYE" would scare the shit out of you. Im waitng for the perverted reply to this....


Eye of god? Eye of the storm? Eye of a black hole? Shitting through the eye of a needle?

Really I can't make the "sing if to its master you lie" fit any of those things let alone any of the perverted ideas I have.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I didnt mean perverted relative to the riddle, but to what i had said in my last comment. OK it was a bad riddle, ill try better next time.

Its a Gun by the way. I tried making it tricky by saying sing to throw everyone off a bit, but i guessed it made it impossible.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dirty sounding riddles are more fun.

What bumps up and down at the sound of a clap, squeals for no reason and has no gag-reflex?


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

My future wife?


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

A dolphin? lol


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I just made another one, i hope its better than the other one, probably not.

What kills whites for fun, can stay in hiding for years to come, and can get into your jeans AFTER making love


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> My future wife?


Possibly - a porn actress.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Nope.

Hint: dont think the jeans you where but the ones you inherit.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

HIV??? :?


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

YES! the HIV. Funny cause I work in a lab and i asked the scientists this riddle and they couldnt get it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Positive riddle... lol.

*I am yellow and icey.... what am I? * :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

*Cholera*


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

lol :lol: "Winner"


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...did I miss something...was cholera the answer? I don't get it.

I read it as "I'm yellow and I see".

I'm not even going to answer my own interpretation...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

No it?s not the answer? although Greg made me laugh and got himself a merit =).

You?re an clever clogs Rozanne? ?And I see? rather then ?And Icey?

The answer was: ?Yellow snow?? *Shrugs*? Teehee!


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

i thought that, but i thought that one was too obvious


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

What's going on Em. :roll:

Has everyone lost there sense of bloody humor.

BB


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't be eating yellow snow now :wink:

So obvious you didn't write it down... why not?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I hear you Em LOL :lol: WHY??? :lol: 

BB


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

WHY?!?! *CRIES*.... WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!?!?!    :lol:


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

IDK, shit i thought there was a more complicated answer than that


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

It was Darren doofus. He's a yellow snow obsessive! haha.

ALWAYS STATE THE OBVIOUS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't be assuming I?m the type of book you can open up and read with ease... your first mistake is to miss what the front cover says... tutt wouldn't make much differents seeming as my front cover changes with time and/or reason. :wink:

"Obvious"... heh...


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I read the cover; it said 'Never eat yellow snow'.

:lol: I'm so funny. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Tutt tutt tutt... You only read the front cover and not the back? *shakes head*... tutt tutt tutt... :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

The back read; 'and finally... DO A BARREL ROLL'.

Don't you judge me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

What does the middle which is filled with jelly say? 

Okeys I won't judge you're a nice lady friend


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

'wibble-bobble'


----------

